# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Heather and I are brainstorming - again! :)

## Lynn

We are  wondering if anyone has ever built, or has seen, a multi level dart enclosures with a drip wall----imagine that!  :Smile:  .
ie using a 36 H x 36 W X 18 deep exo terra.

I can imagine this _might be_ large enough to even house more than one dart species?
shhhhhhhhhh.......I did't say that , did I ?   :Big Grin: 

I can picture this with built in, by-level planting areas.
We will have to get Josh ( J Teezy) to think about this! 

Lynn

----------


## J Teezy

are you talking about sectioning it off or just kind of making different levels to the frogs to travel to?

----------


## Lynn

> are you talking about sectioning it off or just kind of making different levels to the frogs to travel to?


Thanks Josh,
One species  
Different levels to travel to !
What do you think?

----------


## bill

> We are  wondering if anyone has ever built, or has seen, a multi level dart enclosures with a drip wall----imagine that!  .
> ie using a 36 H x 36 W X 18 deep exo terra.
> 
> I can imagine this _might be_ large enough to even house more than one dart species?
> shhhhhhhhhh.......I did't say that , did I ?  
> 
> I can picture this with built in, by-level planting areas.
> We will have to get Josh ( J Teezy) to think about this! 
> 
> Lynn


it has been done. And on a very large scale. A guy in the netherlands did a massive (entire room) viv wjth drip walls, multi layering and such

----------


## J Teezy

Easy enough just have to watch plants and making sure light is getting to them at each level

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD

----------


## Geo

I saw such an enclosure (vertical palidarium) several years back in Toronto in a pet store called Pet Menagerie I believe it was/is called. The back wall had both sides/corners laid out with a moss like overhang and the center was something similar to a drip wall (it may have been their attempt at a waterfall but the flow was too weak. The enclosure was divided into three halves with primarily a brom setup in the center and both sides had low tropical plants. There were clear walls dividing all three segments with the periodic large hole throughout the different levels of the glass/plastic. The bottom front had a small pond that appeared to have been fed underneath to the pump that raised the water to the top of the enclosure to the drip wall  / falls. It had a few different species in it. I think their idea was that the critters would work out which divided segment was appropriate to it's needs and more or less stay there.

----------


## Tonya Freeman

Hi Lynn. I just purchased a 36x18x36 exo that I'm getting ready to start my build on. Let me say that in person, this thing is a MONSTER! I knew it would be large.. but it is huge. 

I'm planning on doing a dripwall with it as well as upper and lower 'sections'. The upper section will of large cork rounds, various branches with broms, almost like a brom canopy of sorts in the upper right corner. 

The lower section will be more of a normal viv setup, but I will have a stone 'grotto' type waterfall, going into a stream that will run to the opposite front corner. 

Sadly I don't have any pics to show because right now it is just being used as a greenhouse for a few plants that I have.. and probably won't have it finished until spring (maybe later).

----------


## mats

this is the largest viv I have. It's about 195 cm x 195 cm. I didn't do a dripwall as such, instead a drip-rainsystem.

----------


## Lynn

> Hi Lynn. I just purchased a 36x18x36 exo that I'm getting ready to start my build on. Let me say that in person, this thing is a MONSTER! I knew it would be large.. but it is huge. 
> 
> I'm planning on doing a dripwall with it as well as upper and lower 'sections'. The upper section will of large cork rounds, various branches with broms, almost like a brom canopy of sorts in the upper right corner. 
> 
> The lower section will be more of a normal viv setup, but I will have a stone 'grotto' type waterfall, going into a stream that will run to the opposite front corner. 
> 
> Sadly I don't have any pics to show because right now it is just being used as a greenhouse for a few plants that I have.. and probably won't have it finished until spring (maybe later).


Tonya, How's it going ?

----------


## Lynn

> this is the largest viv I have. It's about 195 cm x 195 cm. I didn't do a dripwall as such, instead a drip-rainsystem.


Hello 'Finland',

This is beautiful!
Thanks for sharing the photo.
Would love to see more!
Lynn

----------


## Tonya Freeman

> Tonya, How's it going ?


Hey Lynn! So far, so good. I've added the PVC for the cords and tubing.. carved out a stream/pond, and put in a little work on the grotto/waterfall section. Here are some pics of how it looks at the moment. Still a lot of work to do.. but I'm happy so far.




I also ordered some matala to try out for the false bottom. That should arrive tomorrow.. and once I find a good place to order some cork bark I will get started on the background.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

Tonya,
Keep us posted.
Looks great !
Have a good time w/ your build  :Smile:

----------


## Bruce

.... sounds like I did my setup all wrong!

----------


## Lynn

> .... sounds like I did my setup all wrong!


*Unlikely* , Bruce.......  :Smile: 
Maybe, start a new thread for yourself ?
Lynn

----------

